# Homemade Corn Chips



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I love corn chips but the commercial ones are loaded with salts or fats or chemicals .You can buy regular corn tortillas and baked them also but since I like to experiment I made my own and with different flavors ,today I run out off corn meal so I couldn't bake a big batch but here is a sample .







Very simple to make and since my oven was on I took advantage of the heat .
1 cup of super fine corn meal ,1/2-3/4 water to make a thing batter. Let it seat for awhile and spread thin. Now you can add lemon juice ,spices , sugar and spices ,this piece is sugar and chili powder. I only had about 1/2 cup of meal for this but the end result is a total healthy snack that will keep in a seal container for some time ,around here it doesn't last long .Bake till golden brown.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

would you believe they make good cereal with ginger and brown sugar?


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

I just made a birthday dinner for my MIL which was a garlic crusted trout with a seafood sauce to go over it. Have some sauce leftover, so thought about making some French bread to use it as a fondue but this may just be the way to go. Thats easy-peasy! Thanks


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Danil54 said:


> I just made a birthday dinner for my MIL which was a garlic crusted trout with a seafood sauce to go over it. Have some sauce leftover, so thought about making some French bread to use it as a fondue but this may just be the way to go. Thats easy-peasy! Thanks


"Garlic crusted trout?" Never tried that, but I sure like fresh caught trout thrown right in the frying pan next to a mountain lake about 7 AM, with some hash browns and coffee! You got a recipe for the garlic crusted trout????...I wanna give that a try!!! :melikey:


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

Posted in Recipe Share. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Danil54 said:


> Posted in Recipe Share. Hope you enjoy it.


Got it, and it's already in my Recipe Folder. I will be trying this as soon as I can get to the Fish Market and grab some trout!! Looks GOOD!!!!


----------

